# Taylors Journal!!!!



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

OK here we go guys some of you may have seen my thread looking to find a diet/training coach, Vie decided to work with Dutch (Thanks for the introduction Milky). I have my diet and workout plan from Dutch which looks very promising a lot of food and decent food not just chicken and protein shakes which I've ate in the past. I'm hoping to lose fat and gain muscle (isn't everyone lol) but Dutch thinks this is possible so I have total faith in him. I'll be training 3-4 times a week with no cardio initially and Dutch will adjust things as and when need. I take start pics tomorrow morning along with my weight so Ill post both up here tomorrow.

I really need the motivation I've been out of the gym for 2-3 month now and gained around 2 stone of fat which I need to shift. Be great to get a few of you guys along for the journey as I need all the help I can get.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Good luck with this mate. Subbed


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

update


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

First training session done today legs and 5 mins CV! Workout was hard if I'm honest first day in the gym training properly for about 8 weeks!

I can't wait to start getting into shape I've really let my self go over the last 3 month or so. I started a new job and training and diet has taken a back seat, anyway that's all history now day 1 of putting it right nearly complete.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> update


That was spooky we posted at the exact same time lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> That was spooky we posted at the exact same time lol


lol good luck


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Whats the volume like working with Scott mate?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Whats the volume like working with Scott mate?


It changes for each exersize mate it lesser sets than im used too but with higher reps for some things. Diet is the biggest surprise never ate things like fruit, tomatoes, peppers etc on a cut before!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> lol good luck


Thanks mate I might need it!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Subbed


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed mate. You'll love working with Scott. If you stick to what he says he'll get you the results you're after


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

subbed looking to work with Scott in the future good to see your results


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck mate. You got my support !


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys I really need to do this to complete my transformation I've got in ok shape considering I used to weigh 26 and a bit stone! Time to finish things and get some abs lol!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

subbed, first thread ive ever subscribed too lol.... good luck fella


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> subbed, first thread ive ever subscribed too lol.... good luck fella


Thanks man I need all the support I can get!!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Subbed, good luck pal.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Good day today diet is great made sweet potato chips tonight which are very nice I've found a new favourite food! That and mozzarella are my favourite thing on this diet.

Other than that legs are feeling it today killer DMOS in my quads and glutes nothing I can't handle tho!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Subbed!

Scott's working his magic on me too so it'll be interesting to see the results we get!

Good luck


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Subbed!
> 
> Scott's working his magic on me too so it'll be interesting to see the results we get!
> 
> Good luck


Thanks man how long you been working with Scott? What results have you had?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks man how long you been working with Scott? What results have you had?


Officially, 2 days

Looks like we've started with Scott at the same time! I'm lean bulking so looking to put some quality size on.

Check out my journal


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Officially, 2 days
> 
> Looks like we've started with Scott at the same time! I'm lean bulking so looking to put some quality size on.
> 
> Check out my journal


Can you send the link mate I can't find it?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Taylor25 said:


> Can you send the link mate I can't find it?


Here you go mate, on that page, about halfway down, there are some latest progress pics which were about 2/3wks ago. Due some new ones i think...


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Here you go mate, on that page, about halfway down, there are some latest progress pics which were about 2/3wks ago. Due some new ones i think...


Thanks mate subbed


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Day 2 nothing to report really had a good day nailed the diet looking forward to my gym workout and a day off work tomorrow! Happy days I'm looking forward to my weigh in on Sunday I'm pretty sure I've lost weight already!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Subbed... Purely for training purposes


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Andrew and Kay good to have you along for the journey!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

were is the pics and stats the you promised ?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> were is the pics and stats the you promised ?


First weigh in is Sunday so I'll take snaps and pics then mate!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

cool


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck mate, it seem a lot of guys are working with Dutch_Scott since Racks transformation :thumbup1:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good luck mate, it seem a lot of guys are working with Dutch_Scott since Racks transformation :thumbup1:


Thanks mate i looked at other coaches but most are based in the states worked with PJ Braun from the US and he knew his stuff just think those kind of guys have too many clients and I didn't get the personal service I needed!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Great workout this morning chest ad tris with some abs thrown in at the end! first time I've ever done seated head press which seems a good exercise I enjoyed doing it! No cardio at present this will be introduced later on according to Dutch.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to Team Alpha


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> Welcome to Team Alpha


Thanks man I'm loving the diet so far it's totally different to what I've had in the past!

Well done so far on your transformation it's one of the reasons I decided to work with Dutch!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's one of the best compliments you could have said mate.

Nothing you do with Scott will be anything like anyone else, just follow it to the letter and well........... you've seen what happened to me haha


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> That's one of the best compliments you could have said mate.
> 
> Nothing you do with Scott will be anything like anyone else, just follow it to the letter and well........... you've seen what happened to me haha


It's the truth mate good luck at Leeds I'm sure you'll smash it!

I will do mate it's keeps me motivated working with Scott because I would feel like I'm letting him down if I dont do everything he says!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Another day down diets been spot on if anything in struggling to get the meals in! Have slight DMOS in my tris & chest from yesterday's workout but nothing I can't handle!

Spoke with Scott last night he's happy with a couple I little alterations I wanted do make ie dropping olives as I can't stand them! First pic check in on Friday so I'll have a bigger update then see of I've lost any weight!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

That's Sunday not Friday


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Motivation isn't an issue ATM Mate let's see what the results say tomorrow!

Nice big leg session before work tomorrow hopefully DMOS won't be as bad this this time


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

1 week check in

Ive followed the diet to the letter but on a couple of accasions i havent been able to eat every meal. Ive skipped a couple of meals but never eaten anything i shouldnt have!

Enjoyed the diet and training supps have been taken apart from the odd occasion when Ive forgot to take them. I havent started taking BCAA's yet due to a problem with the order from MyProtein hopefully this is sorted now and they arrive tomorrow.

Anyway to the goodnews weight this am in 235lb down from 243.6lb which im chuffed with huge loss in the first week! This is probably water and all of the crap food i had stored up in my system but all the same.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Taylor25 said:


> 1 week check in
> 
> Ive followed the diet to the letter but on a couple of accasions i havent been able to eat every meal. Ive skipped a couple of meals but never eaten anything i shouldnt have!
> 
> ...


Impressive! Got to get them meals in though buddy, up your game. Consider yourself bol1ocked


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like your getting right into it mate.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

well don mate :thumb:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Impressive! Got to get them meals in though buddy, up your game. Consider yourself bol1ocked


Thanks Daz I need a kick up the ass now as again I won't miss meals even if it means eating 3 at a time! Works just mental at times!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Took the words out my mouth
> 
> 8-9lbs is ace, no cv and no stims is ace ,
> 
> ...


Things are only going one way from here you can all quote me on this in 3-4 months time when I'm sub 200lb!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> Sounds like your getting right into it mate.


I got my mojo back Milky I jut needed a kick up the ass and some guidance!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> well don mate :thumb:


Thanks man it's a decent start long way to go!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pics ? u promised for sunday lol


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Pics ? u promised for sunday lol


I no lol after looking at the ones I sent to Scott I don't think I'm ready to post on here let me lose abit more flab first!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

What do you weigh now mate??


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> What do you weigh now mate??


235lb mate about 40-45 to lose


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

So that's about 16st 9lbs, what bf % are you? I'm on a similar position, though I'm heavier than you I want to drop to 15/16st and have abs etc


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

How many meals do you have to consume and hope its not bcaa powder as its rank and mixes awful. Be positive and follow dutch and results will follow.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> So that's about 16st 9lbs, what bf % are you? I'm on a similar position, though I'm heavier than you I want to drop to 15/16st and have abs etc


I've no idea what bodyfat % mate well over 20 tho


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> How many meals do you have to consume and hope its not bcaa powder as its rank and mixes awful. Be positive and follow dutch and results will follow.


6 on non training days and 7 when training


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Emailed over some additions
> 
> 8-9lbs is great!


Thanks man I missed it this morning will start tomorrow


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Great work on the weight loss fella!

And only post pics when you feel comfortable in doing so mate, don't bow to peer pressure!

Scotts the only person you need to worry about in that respect.

Keep it up mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Another day down Scott has introduced a small amount of cardio after weight couple with crunches and cardio on non training days fasted.

Another day down all is well just trained back decent session although I'm incredibly weak ATM!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Are you on a fatloss plan mate or a recomp?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Are you on a fatloss plan mate or a recomp?


A mix mate hoping to gain muscle and lose fat! Ideal scenario


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Goal - look like a lean machine!


Haha that'll be nice ripped before Xmas is for certain


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Goal - look like a lean machine!


Sounds perfect and he will do it.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Sounds perfect and he will do it.


No doubt Dagman well get there!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ok another day down! Had to introduce fasted stair climbing and crunches this morning as per Dutchs orders! didn't realise how unfit I actually am. Fitness will come as the cardio increases hopefully!

Diet wise perfect again no messing this week


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Sounds good I'm ready for it!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Surprising how hard running up the stairs is ain't it mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> Surprising how hard running up the stairs is ain't it mate


Tell me about it mate 20 times I needed a lie down after! Carrying 16 odd stone about isn't easy!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You're lucky, he had me sprinting at 18st lol

You'll love the results from this, trust me


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> You're lucky, he had me sprinting at 18st lol
> 
> You'll love the results from this, trust me


I'm sure I will mate cant wait but patients is key!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Just as I tell all clients only weigh once a week same time same day


I know Its hard to forget about the scale but I won't weigh in until Sunday!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Slight problem coming up I have to go out for dinner for my mams birthday just emailed Scott to see what I can/ can't eat!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Steak and salad shouldn't be too hard to get. I had to do the same for my mom's bday mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> Steak and salad shouldn't be too hard to get. I had to do the same for my mom's bday mate


My evening meal is red meet and sweet potatoes wish I could find a place that served that!

Steak n salad it is for me!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Let me have your update first thing after uv weighed buddy


Will do first thing in the morning mate.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey mate journal started as well working with Scott pop by some time.

I hope I can stay as dedicated as you have


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Hey mate journal started as well working with Scott pop by some time.
> 
> I hope I can stay as dedicated as you have


Mate is only been 2 weeks a long long way to go! Thing is why bother waiting yours and Scott's time by not listening and following his instructions. Not to mention the cash you'd be throwing away too!

What's the link mate I'm rubbish at finding threads on here. And good luck mate!!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> Mate is only been 2 weeks a long long way to go! Thing is why bother waiting yours and Scott's time by not listening and following his instructions. Not to mention the cash you'd be throwing away too!
> 
> What's the link mate I'm rubbish at finding threads on here. And good luck mate!!!


No I will be putting 100% I would not waist Scott's time like that as this is not a short term thing working with him. I hope i get my program today so I can start tomorrow fresh.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193656-zero-hero-working-scott-2.html


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ok week 2 check in and a weight gain of 0.5lb bit gutted but well change it up to get back on the weight loss. Spoke to Scott workouts will remain the same but diet is going to change he's sending that over tonight. Cardio is also going to increase with the introduction of HIiT!

This weeks been and gone gonna smash week 3 as I progress steel better I seem to be getting more and more motivated!!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> No I will be putting 100% I would not waist Scott's time like that as this is not a short term thing working with him. I hope i get my program today so I can start tomorrow fresh.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193656-zero-hero-working-scott-2.html


Thanks man I'll follow


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate me and you should do a FAT version off CJ and Rack competition :thumb:

And 0.5kg is a alot weight bro u should be happy well done


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Post your meal for the day if you can pls would love to see what you are eating


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Mate me and you should do a FAT version off CJ and Rack competition :thumb:
> 
> And 0.5kg is a alot weight bro u should be happy well done


I'm up for that I love a challenge makes it more difficult that we're working with the same coach though!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Post your meal for the day if you can pls would love to see what you are eating


Sorry man no can do its strictly between me & Scott can't give his magic away!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL cool dont tell me I whont tell you mine ethere :lol:

But the challenge is on like donkey Kong. come at me brah :laugh:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok just let off one secret then do u still get a cheat day ?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Nope


What about a meal lol??


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Dutch you up for a bit team alpha competition between us 2?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Post your meal for the day if you can pls would love to see what you are eating


Reza are you natural??


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Post your meal for the day if you can pls would love to see what you are eating


He is paying for this advice, he is not going to give it away to you for free, nice try though lol


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

cas said:


> He is paying for this advice, he is not going to give it away to you for free, nice try though lol


It would be useless anyway it's personal to me!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Reza is a client too lol


lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

No not natty mate sorry


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

What steroids etc are you taking


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Nope


As Taylor asked are we aloud cheat meals not days :innocent:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> What steroids etc are you taking


Was taking test and tren mate 400/400 but now that Scott wants me to do cardio only gone be taking 500mg test


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

reza85 said:


> Was taking test and tren mate 400/400 but now that Scott wants me to do cardio only gone be taking 500mg test


No weights at all?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:whistling: pls ignore my last post I will be taking 3gram off tren a week so there for can not do cardio


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Reza is a client too lol


Ahhh okay lol


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Sorry man no can do its strictly between me & Scott can't give his magic away!


Lol does scott grow his own magical foods, you cant say what you ate?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

baggsy said:


> Lol does scott grow his own magical foods, you cant say what you ate?


Something like that


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

baggsy said:


> Lol does scott grow his own magical foods, you cant say what you ate?


Scott makes a living out of this and has a family to care for, so you can understand why certain things are not discussed.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> How was your session? #teamalpha


Great mate shoulders & chest yesterday! It's the first time I've ever had DMOS in my shoulders.... I forgot to thank you for that lol!

Stair climbs smashed this morning it's a long time to walk up n down stairs


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Thanks man early days but I will make you proud...watch this space
> 
> Smashing it mate
> 
> Proud ur taking to it so well !


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks man early days but I will make you proud...watch this space


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> Great mate shoulders & chest yesterday! It's the first time I've ever had DMOS in my shoulders.... I forgot to thank you for that lol!
> 
> Stair climbs smashed this morning it's a long time to walk up n down stairs


Glad you had a good session mate.

Are you natty ?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Glad you had a good session mate.
> 
> Are you natty ?


Yea I'm natty mate! We have a fair bit in common mate reading your thread I was obese too at 1 point 26 1/2 stone


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Get today's training smashed!!!


As always man only stair climbs today but that has been done! Starting to feel good now Dutch clothes are a bit looser and I feel right up for this now more than ever!

Diet again spot on I'm into my routine now which is working well


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck Taylor

I joined team alpha a few days ago


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

BB2 said:


> Good luck Taylor
> 
> I joined team alpha a few days ago


Welcome to Team Alpha brah:thumb:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Good luck Taylor
> 
> I joined team alpha a few days ago


Welcome aboard mate


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

thank you guys, chest's looking good Taylor!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

What a day mental at work but diet as always 100%!

Got myself a play toy fr the night too a new M3. Shame it is only for the night!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Good man!
> 
> Told you next few months you'll get what u want cos I give it 110%


Thanks man I'm giving it my all too dutch


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Another day down again diet perfect! Big day tomorrow going to see te Dr for a blood pressure check, hopefully it's normal


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Another day down again diet perfect! Big day tomorrow going to see te Dr for a blood pressure check, hopefully it's normal


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Little update but a huge one for me, I had a 24 hour blood pressure monitor fitted last week. Went the the Drs today and got the results. Blood pressure is excellent no concerns at all. I'm chuffed just another thing losing weight has done for me!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Taylor25 said:


> Little update but a huge one for me, I had a 24 hour blood pressure monitor fitted last week. Went the the Drs today and got the results. Blood pressure is excellent no concerns at all. I'm chuffed just another thing losing weight has done for me!!


I would be chuffed with that too


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I would be chuffed with that too


Thanks Kay last thing I wanted was to take pills for the rest of my life


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Congrats. 1 down now to get u lean !!


Yea I know mate I'm chuffed time to get my head down and push on


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck mate subbed. dutch_scott you have taken over! btw how do you get information about what you do etc? just out of curiosity!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Team Alpha Takeover!!!!!!! YE BOIIIIIII


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks Kay last thing I wanted was to take pills for the rest of my life


Glad for u bro


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Glad for u bro


Thanks man just another thing I've achieved since loosing the weight!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Glad to hear your off the tabs mate, how much weight have you lost now?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Glad to hear your off the tabs mate, how much weight have you lost now?


I did lose 11-7 in total from my heaviest to lightest


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Taylor25 said:


> I did lose 11-7 in total from my heaviest to lightest


11st 7lbs? that amazing mate!!! :thumb:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

It's killing me today such string cravings for **** food! Dam I'd love to eat some crap lol dnt help house is full of sweets, crisps & chocolates for my nephews birthday party lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> It's killing me today such string cravings for **** food! Dam I'd love to eat some crap lol dnt help house is full of sweets, crisps & chocolates for my nephews birthday party lol


Dont give in to it mate. If youre struggling contact scott for some moral support and a bollocking


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Dont give in to it mate. If youre struggling contact scott for some moral support and a bollocking


Lol yea think I will and ask when I can have a cheat meal lol that is sure to bring a bollocking


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Lol yea think I will and ask when I can have a cheat meal lol that is sure to bring a bollocking


Well you will only let yourself down if you cheat mate. Its all about you at the end of the day. Be strong man. Be ALPHA :cool2:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Well you will only let yourself down if you cheat mate. Its all about you at the end of the day. Be strong man. Be ALPHA :cool2:


True Paul thanks man


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> This is all just to beta!! Lol


Sorry mate. I'll learn the Alpha way soon lol


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

No need to email you now Scott today's been by far the hardest but I'll be strong


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Sent u your update


Received it'll be in action tomorrow


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just got back from a little break away with the girlfriend had a great time in Edinburgh!

Training hasn't been what it should last 5 days due to being away diet has been good. Back home this morning straight in the gym for a heavy chest, shoulders & tris session followed by a easy jog and Hiit sprint for 3 mins. Great session plenty more to come


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good to have you back now get back on it kid.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Good to have you back now get back on it kid.


Never been away reza, I'm really going to turn it up now tho! Lean by Xmas is the target!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This changed name ?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> This changed name ?


Just realised it has Tass well spotted nothing to do with me though!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Just realised it has Tass well spotted nothing to do with me though!


Strange


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Strange


I know I wonder why it was my journal.. Working with Dutch


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hows weight lost coming champ ?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Change it to Taylor's journal cos a few r just my journal!
> 
> And can't wait to see what week 3 is like for u with the changes wev made!


I would but I don't know how!

Me2 I'm excited day 2 with the enhancements no changes to report no sides either which is good


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Hows weight lost coming champ ?


Not bad thanks it's gonna take time but I'll get there


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> I would but I don't know how!
> 
> Me2 I'm excited day 2 with the enhancements no changes to report no sides either which is good


You need to ask a mod to change it. Ask why they changed it in the first place as well ?


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

How's it all going mate? Everything on track?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You need to ask a mod to change it. Ask why they changed it in the first place as well ?


Will do thanks Tass


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Shorty29 said:


> How's it all going mate? Everything on track?


Ups and downs mate but getting there I think!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Another day down big weigh in tomorrow be interesting to see if the changes have made any difference. It's going to be a big 3 month for me coming up time to finish my transformation off once and for all.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> Another day down big weigh in tomorrow be interesting to see if the changes have made any difference. It's going to be a big 3 month for me coming up time to finish my transformation off once and for all.


what happen ? how much did you loose mate ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

that ok mate...


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> that ok mate...


Spot on thanks Milky!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> what happen ? how much did you loose mate ?


I've actually gained mate but that's all down to me been away with the gf and my diet hasn't been great.

Excuses end here up at 6.30 to hit the gym need to sort myself out!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> I've actually gained mate but that's all down to me been away with the gf and my diet hasn't been great.
> 
> Excuses end here up at 6.30 to hit the gym need to sort myself out!


It might be muscle increase sue to the rest but ether way mate your back on it now good luck with this week


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> It might be muscle increase sue to the rest but ether way mate your back on it now good luck with this week


New start gonna get my head down and work hard no more excuses.

I'll need it thanks reza


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> that ok mate...


Do you know who changed it Milky ?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ok sh*it day at work really stressing me out but that made me train harder. Smashed legs in the gym felt great. Cardio after but felt so good I done double what Scott wanted was just happy on the treadmill.

Today is the start the first 3 weeks in all honesty haven't been good enough by my own standards and I've let Scott down. This is where I draw the lie and start again I need to sort myself out!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Yes yes the fire is back in Taylor! Good work buddy


It's burning bright man I think the additions are helping already I felt great in the gym warmer than normal is this to be expected


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Yes mate it's fat crying


Lol I love it plenty more crying to be done


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Still on track no issues to report just plodding away


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Feel free to announce any fitness PBS or weight PBS!
> 
> Big weight loss this Sunday!


How did it go mate ?

Keep updating as it will motivate you


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Not had Sunday update
> 
> New cardio levels sent


I got them mate had some bad news heads a mess tbh diets been decent tho


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RACK said:


> Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


Sorry, I can't make it:lol:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


Wish I could be there but I'm working plus you lot will show me up lol ill be like the fat mate tagging along


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Give over mate, we're all just at different points in our progress


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> Give over mate, we're all just at different points in our progress


Yea some don't look like they train at all and some look ready to step in stage ill get there tho. Be good to train with you lot some time just for the experience.

Had a good day today had some good news for a change been shopping for food supplies and a new t shirt which is currently too small


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> Yea some don't look like they train at all and some look ready to step in stage ill get there tho. Be good to train with you lot some time just for the experience.
> 
> Had a good day today had some good news for a change been shopping for food supplies and a new t shirt which is currently too small


Mate i was in 2 minds for not wanting to go down as i feel like Sh*t wright about now fat watery bloated but regardless im still gone try and pitch up.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Mate i was in 2 minds for not wanting to go down as i feel like Sh*t wright about now fat watery bloated but regardless im still gone try and pitch up.


If I wasn't at work I'd definitely go mate I'd feel **** but to train with those guys is too good to miss


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Where do you live reza??


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I live no were near the gym mate i live towards west London sheperds bush


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I like in the north easy so miles away from all of you


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

@reza85 get your backside to the meet be good to all train I'm travelling from bloody Leeds! Taylor where bouts you from?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> @reza85 get your backside to the meet be good to all train I'm travelling from bloody Leeds! Taylor where bouts you from?


Sunderland mate I'm at work or would have tried to make it


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Think Scott will be doing a few, you will learn a lot in a short space of time and have a good crack aswell. Have to wait til next one !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

We'll sort a more northen one soon

Taylor, no need to worry bout how others look mate. All egos are left in the cars  its great to get there, meet everyone in person, have a good laugh, good session and some good food. Bad Alan trained with me and scott when I was 2 days out from the show and it spurred me on big time. You'll love it, its great motivation seein everyone


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Northern one sounds great ill be there


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

good luck


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

On my way for Sunday morning session update sent to the boss! Hopefully personal issues are back on track no more excuses


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hope the session went well yesterday mate and you're liking the new orders


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> Hope the session went well yesterday mate and you're liking the new orders


It was good mate starting to feel stronger in the gym too which is nice! Just had my chest session & cardio tonight.

Can anyone tell me how to post pics in here got a comparison pic from when I started and now


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

there is an option at the bottom mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

"go advanced" then "manage attachments" I think

- - - Updated - - -

"go advanced" then "manage attachments" I think


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Cheers guys ill log onto the laptop and sort it now don't think I can do it on my phone


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Back pic before and now 5 weeks between the 2 pics


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

well done huge diffrance :thumb:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> well done huge diffrance :thumb:


Still a long way to go only 5lb difference between the 2 pics I didnt think Id changed tbh


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Waist has come in loads mate, keep plodding along you'll be in top shape in no time!

- - - Updated - - -

Got to be motivating seeing all the work you've put in paying off aswell!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

well you have mate i'm sure there is a small amount off muscle increase as well


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Waist has come in loads mate, keep plodding along you'll be in top shape in no time!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Got to be motivating seeing all the work you've put in paying off aswell!


I dont think Ive worked hard enough tbh Alan time to step it up this is the incentive I need to push on. Yea my waist has changed loads still need to lose a fair bit fat hopefully decent shape by xmas


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I know you've had a few wobbles and sounded abit down at times, but you're clearly doing something right mate. Even more motivation to think where you could be going at full force!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> I know you've had a few wobbles and sounded abit down at times, but you're clearly doing something right mate. Even more motivation to think where you could be going at full force!


MOre than a few tbh lol its been a tough time for me new job and huge pressure with that, personal problems with my gf and my aunty being ill have all had an impact but hopefully things are looking up


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

We will mate lets bring it! Time to be Alpha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Taylor25 said:


> MOre than a few tbh lol its been a tough time for me new job and huge pressure with that, personal problems with my gf and my aunty being ill have all had an impact but hopefully things are looking up


You've had all these things on your mind and still made that progress in 5 weeks............ Mate that's fantastic, there's a very big difference in the pics and waist has come in a lot.

I'll not lie, seeing you change that quick has pushed me, you'll be loving the mirror in a few more months, trust me I've been there done it and stood lookin at myself without the t-shirt lol

Credit where it's due, well done!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> You've had all these things on your mind and still made that progress in 5 weeks............ Mate that's fantastic, there's a very big difference in the pics and waist has come in a lot.
> 
> I'll not lie, seeing you change that quick has pushed me, you'll be loving the mirror in a few more months, trust me I've been there done it and stood lookin at myself without the t-shirt lol
> 
> Credit where it's due, well done!


That's all I want rack to look half decent with my shirt off. Long way to go.

Thanks for the support guys really appreciate it it one of the main reasons I haven't wrapped this all in.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's a Team effort mate, no need for thanks. My little slip last week had me speaking to Scott and readin all the other journals and to how well everyone is doing and it just kicks me up the ass 

You say you have a long way to go, look at the pic on the last page and think "Shlt, look how far I've come!" as said mate, top work!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Rack all the support makes things easier and I don't wanna let the team down.

I'm really on it this week gym sessions have been nailed diet had been spot on cant wait for Sundays update.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good man glad your back on form!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Subbed. I cant keep up with all these Alpha journals...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol takes me a while to have a good check through em all !


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Subbed. I cant keep up with all these Alpha journals...


Thanks man Team Alphas taking over


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just messages Dutch and asked for an extra workout for tomorrow.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks man Team Alphas taking over


Where do you live Taylor?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Where do you live Taylor?


Sunderland mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Sunderland mate


Bit of a way from Manchester then. A few of the team are meeting next Saturday. I was going to suggest you go.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks man Team Alphas taking over


the other day i looked at recent posts and most where alpha threads. Taylor just seen your pics and you have made amazing changes. Keep up the hardwork and when things are not going great just remember loads of us on here are supporting you.

- - - Updated - - -



Taylor25 said:


> Thanks man Team Alphas taking over


the other day i looked at recent posts and most where alpha threads. Taylor just seen your pics and you have made amazing changes. Keep up the hardwork and when things are not going great just remember loads of us on here are supporting you.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Dagman it does make a difference I really appreciate it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

A lot of people mis-understand the Team Alpha thing, and even the #'ing. It's all done as a motivational tool and as you can see above it's all helped keep Taylor on track, a lot take the p1ss, get wound up and don't like it. Fair play as we're all allowed an opinion, life would be pretty boring if we all shared the same thinking. One thing you can't deny is that it gets noticed and it works, those are the main things that count 

Glad to hear you're doing well Taylor, keep kickin a55 mate!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

That's what it's about and it works if it annoys some then so be it! The support is unreal I've had a few personal issues with family members ill health and rack and Scott aswell as others have all been there to offer support throughout its more than just the training support. Dieting can be such a mental thing an that's we're the supports been invaluable for me personally


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's only annoyin to people who wanna be in the Team mate 

As said before, anythin at all that's botherin you just get in touch and you know me and/or Scott will responde asap

It would be great if you could make it to manchester next weekend


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I'd love to mate but I'm at work Saturday Sunday so no chance unfortunately


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Doh!!! We're chattin about another one in sheffield in the not too distant future so we'll give you plenty of notice so you can get down here and get punished...... errrrm I mean train with us haha


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> Doh!!! We're chattin about another one in sheffield in the not too distant future so we'll give you plenty of notice so you can get down here and get punished...... errrrm I mean train with us haha


Sounds good mate keep me posted


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Big difference Taylor, keep going strong, imagine how you'll look next summer!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Big difference Taylor, keep going strong, imagine how you'll look next summer!


That's the plan mate I want to be in decent shape for Xmas too tho


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Your with me for 4 months an I hate not achieving what clients want!
> 
> Need that in person meeting


What can wer achieve in the next 4 months Scot? Whats you opinion? How lean can I get?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> I'll get flamed but like I Told rack I can get anyone shredded in 16weeks now the factors elsewhere r obvious but, if u stick to my teachings ull get Abbs out


Class Im in lol what do you mean factors elsewhere?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just tthings outside trainin mate. You've seen what me and scott did in 16 weeks but I put all my life and everythin else on hold. But I had the pressure of a stage. In a 16week plan you'll have abs out no probs with scott, I've still got abs now and put 30lb back on

We get the easy bit and that's just followin orders lol. You'll love the next set of pics you take when you put them next to the startin ones


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Good work mate, great progress.

Could do with someone like Scott to give me a chuck up in all honesty!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

**** day stressed to hell and a bit fed up to add to that's the mrs has been to the Greggs clearance shop and stocked up on pasties and allsorts. I'm keeping out of the kitchen to avoid demolishing the lot!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Resist mate you know its worth it in the long run, consistency does make a difference. Nail it 100% till christmas and you will achieve your goals!!

- - - Updated - - -

Do what I do and stash little things till cheat day time, makes it more enjoyable. Just make sure no ****er knicks them inbetween times!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Resist mate you know its worth it in the long run, consistency does make a difference. Nail it 100% till christmas and you will achieve your goals!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Do what I do and stash little things till cheat day time, makes it more enjoyable. Just make sure no ****er knicks them inbetween times!


I have I'm sitting on the sofa watching the match with a diet coke while the mrs eats a Chinese lol!

Good idea I think ill do that for my cheat need to earn one first though!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done for not crackin and cheatin mate. That's a massive show of will power and grit right there! Stay strong and keep Alpha! As said many a times, even if you just need to vent drop me a PM and I'll chat things out with you


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

how do u work with this dutch scot guy. his names been poppin up alot lately


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Via email mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> Well done for not crackin and cheatin mate. That's a massive show of will power and grit right there! Stay strong and keep Alpha! As said many a times, even if you just need to vent drop me a PM and I'll chat things out with you


Thanks man was worth it today got a compliment at work that my waist is smaller and my shoulders bigger


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I hope you took the compliment well and enjoyed it. Makes it all worth while when someone says something like that to you


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> I hope you took the compliment well and enjoyed it. Makes it all worth while when someone says something like that to you


I've never had a compliment like it before, about loosing weight yea loads of times but never being bigger too. Happy days


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Training on a Sat night... Gotta get alpha.

Gyms dead too which is a nice change


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> Training on a Sat night... Gotta get alpha.
> 
> Gyms dead too which is a nice change


im surprised the bicep boys are not pumping up there arms for the night ahead. Congrats on the compliment mate.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> im surprised the bicep boys are not pumping up there arms for the night ahead. Congrats on the compliment mate.


Thanks man, I didn't think I'd changed at all until I seem the pics last week


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks man, I didn't think I'd changed at all until I seem the pics last week


Nice surprise for you.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Nice surprise for you.


Certainly was mate I'm not really loosing any weight though which is strange


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> I've never had a compliment like it before, about loosing weight yea loads of times but never being bigger too. Happy days


Nothing like a compliment for giving motivation. Keep at it mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Taylor25 said:


> Certainly was mate I'm not really loosing any weight though which is strange


Fat coming off, muslce goin on so sclaes won't tell the full story, this is why they can sometimes mess with your head. The mirror, pics, how clothes fit and taking measurements are a far better guide to progress mate. As you're finding out


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Yea true rack plus I got pretty lean a year ago an people just said I looked skinny that is something I want to avoid.

True Dutch actually lost weight this week update will be over shortly just waiting for the gf to take pics


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Any changes boss?
> 
> 4lbs lost this week is awesome


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Any changes this week? Feels good to have a few pounds off


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

4lb down.............. awesome work mate!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> 4lb down.............. awesome work mate!


Thanks man feels good to have the scales moving


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

How's things going Taylor?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> How's things going Taylor?


Not to bad mate just not happy I'm losing enough fat spoke to Scott about it I just want to go all put fat loss and make my clothes fit well again


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Stick with it mate he'll be setting your body up for an assault !


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Stick with it mate he'll be setting your body up for an assault !


I'm not that's the problem mate I'm on a week off a day I can't get into a solid routine I dot know what's up with me


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Not to bad mate just not happy I'm losing enough fat spoke to Scott about it I just want to go all put fat loss and make my clothes fit well again


Fat will be shifting mate. It's just mind games. You've already done well, keep at it buddy.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Taylor25 said:


> Not to bad mate just not happy I'm losing enough fat spoke to Scott about it I just want to go all put fat loss and make my clothes fit well again


Keep at it bud I had the same problem a couple of weeks back when Scott added more food its a means to and end as Alan said he's setting your body up for the fat loss.

Just hit it day by day till you get a nice routine going, you've made some great progress already

Good luck


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

C'mon mate, you lost 4lb the other week. A month of that is a stone off, that's pretty quick 

Hope all is well


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Can see a difference in the two pics. Love handles reducing - great going mate. Keep the faith!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

How's things going Taylor? You know we're here for support if you need it.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Had a great week so far, had a major wobble last week but Scott has put me back in the game. Just need to get my head down and stick with it. Started fasted cardio in a morning just a nice 20 minute walk which is quite nice feels like I get a head start on the world walking in the dark.

Thanks for your support guys it really does help!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good way to start the day and wakes you up, I find getting up a good two hours before work puts me in a better mood all day and I get more done. Sounding positive, keep at it!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Good way to start the day and wakes you up, I find getting up a good two hours before work puts me in a better mood all day and I get more done. Sounding positive, keep at it!


I feel positive atm but Im having so many ups and down at the minute I dont know where I am from one minute to the next!

Im need to keep my head up and focus on the positives


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea it's always going to be like that, you need to kick the life suckers out of your world lol. I do this even to distant family members as no time for negative people even if it sounds harsh.

Just bombard Scott with emails and texts when you feel down haha!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Well stick to daily updates an ill put on here if u don't!
> 
> I'll make sure u stay in the game just think day by day pal


That's what I'm doing 1 day at a time!

Good day again diet spot on an training done. I'm sitting in KFC with a diet coke while the gf tucks into a boneless banquet the cow! Dam skinny people who don't put on weight!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't beat morning cardio, I'd feel lost without it. It sets me up for the day. Once you get over the initial shock of gettin up and doin it, it becomes second nature


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> Can't beat morning cardio, I'd feel lost without it. It sets me up for the day. Once you get over the initial shock of gettin up and doin it, it becomes second nature


I know what you mean Im actually enjoying it too, its nothing too taxing either just a fast walk think i do an average of a 15min mile!

Clean day again today diets been spot on looking forward to Sundays weigh in!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Another good day trained chest and shoulders PB for incline bench and also top of the head press!

Looking forward to tomorrow's weigh in


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to see all is going well mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Glad to see all is going well mate


Early days but I've had a great week


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You will have your ups and downs mate,but stick with, you'll get to your goal. It will all come together.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I'm gonna make sure of it and I know Scott will too


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just had a look through from start to finish, good progress so far mate 

Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ok check in with Dutch today just under 8lbs lost this week stim free, fasted cardio has made a big difference


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> And it just got harder
> 
> Wicked loss this week let's snowball this


Lets do it mate, how fast should I be walking you think??

Did you get my email about stims??


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Ok check in with Dutch today just under 8lbs lost this week stim free, fasted cardio has made a big difference


Well done mate, that's really good.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

What cardio did you do mate? Good going


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

BigrR said:


> What cardio did you do mate? Good going


20 mins fasted walk every am


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

8lb is an insane loss mate, well done!!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> 8lb is an insane loss mate, well done!!!


Thanks man plenty more to shift, Scott wants 8-9 this week lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow huge loss man well don


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> 20 mins fasted walk every am


Good work mate what kind of cals you shifting?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

BigrR said:


> Good work mate what kind of cals you shifting?


I'm not sure mate it's just outside on the street so no machine to count cals!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Cardio done 30 minutes for about 2 miles I think, just a nice walk to get a head start on the world


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Wow huge loss man well don


Thanks Reza you aren't doing so bad yourself! Still enjoying it?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Great day today 2 cardio sessions and monster back session and a job interview all before 2 o'clock. To top things off benn offered the job which is a great oppurtunity for me!

Another nice weight loss on Sunday and Ill be a happy man. Steak and veg for tea with the gf to celebrate!!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats For the job mate.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Congrats For the job mate.


Thanks man appreciate it


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Taylor25 said:


> View attachment 96794
> View attachment 96795
> 
> 
> Back pic before and now 5 weeks between the 2 pics


hi mate,

subbed this when you first started but to be honest i have only popped in and out and seen lil bits of it.

and being brutally honest mate after reading some of your comments i genuinely thought ur wasting ur money and scotts time then yesterday i took the time to read a few pages and seen ur pics and WELL DONE MATE!!!!! i am guilty of not reading the full story and passing judgment so for that i apologize mate.

and i just wanted to tell you that after seeing ur progress u have inspired me to get me self back to a decent level after losing my mam to the deadly C on the 15th of last month i reverted to what i do best and that's eat,eat,eat and i have literally piled the fat on 

but once again mate a massive well done and please don't take this as anything other than positive remark u have done great so keep up the good work there is a big difference in ur before and after pix :thumb:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Daggaz said:


> hi mate,
> 
> subbed this when you first started but to be honest i have only popped in and out and seen lil bits of it.
> 
> ...


Your so right mate I have waisted Scott's time a lot of the way but I've got my head own and I'm working hard now and starting to get the results I crave. I actually enjoy fasted cardio what is wrong with me lol!

I'm sorry to hear about your loss mate that must have been so hard for you. With your diet over eating whats done is done forget it and move forward!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Sunday update as always and pleased to report a 7lb loss this week! Happy days going to keep pushing on Scott wants 5lb next week!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

OK new orders form the gaffa cv is to be increased by 90 seconds and starting to job in the morning too! really excited about it Ive never in my life been what I would call fit time to change that. Also invested in some new running shoes as a reward for losing nearly 15lb in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome work mate sounds like you have really upped your game! Glad things are working out for you GL for tomorrow aswelll!!

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

There's only one place for you now Taylor..:.. Slimsville. Hope all goes well for you tomorrow mate. Always difficult first day in a new job.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Awesome work mate sounds like you have really upped your game! Glad things are working out for you GL for tomorrow aswelll!!
> 
> Onwards and upwards!


Yea it's been a good 2 weeks 7 weeks until Xmas now time to get my head down and lose as much as possible!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> There's only one place for you now Taylor..:.. Slimsville. Hope all goes well for you tomorrow mate. Always difficult first day in a new job.


Thanks Paul I sure hope so!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Did u mean new job or starting to jog?


Starting to jog lol Ive also got a new job but that isnt starting until December!! Been and smashed legs in the gym today and Ive got DMOS already which dosent bare well for tomorrow!

Thanks for following me on twitter Dutch, @ST_85 for anyone else on twitter


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha totally misread your post about jogging. Good luck for December lol


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Haha totally misread your post about jogging. Good luck for December lol


Ive just re read it you didnt misread it lol I miss typed it


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Another perfect day down! Jogging was relatively comfortable if I'm honest. Alarm set to do it all again in the morning


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Cardio done today was a big struggle to A get out of bed and B do my run. All done now and feel better for it.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good man for getting up and at it, always feel better for it! Awesome last couple of weeks mate keep up the consistency


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Good man for getting up and at it, always feel better for it! Awesome last couple of weeks mate keep up the consistency


Thanks man I know it's a marathon not a sprint!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Cardio done today was a big struggle to A get out of bed and B do my run. All done now and feel better for it.


Good man. Dark, cold mornings make it difficult when you're nice n snug in bed.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Good man. Dark, cold mornings make it difficult when you're nice n snug in bed.


Your not wrong makes it more rewarding when it's done tho!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Minor update work have let me go today so I'm now jobless & carless until the 3rd December! 2 things I need to do A get a car for around 10k any suggestions? Diesal ie 3 series, a4 or similar.

B get as lean as physically possible before I start new job. I informed Scott who's going to turn up the heat as I have very little to do other than train between now & then!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Minor update work have let me go today so I'm now jobless & carless until the 3rd December! 2 things I need to do A get a car for around 10k any suggestions? Diesal ie 3 series, a4 or similar.

B get as lean as physically possible before I start new job. I informed Scott who's going to turn up the heat as I have very little to do other than train between now & then!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

As long as your financially OK then youve got a job lined up so doesn't matter, this way can be selfish for a few weeks and smash your physique goals!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> As long as your financially OK then youve got a job lined up so doesn't matter, this way can be selfish for a few weeks and smash your physique goals!


Yea I'm good financially was on a good wage and technically on gardening leave so getting paid.

Head down focus on getting into shape god knows what Scott has in store for what he calls ultra intense lol!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Day 2 of no employment trained chest yesterday

2x 20 incline bench press

3 x 20 seated top of the head press

2x20 narrow grip bench press

3x20 lateral flys

3x20 Lateral raises

2x20 Skull crushes

100 crunches

Followed by 26 mins cardio. Also had to walk to the gym and back as my company car has gone back!

I have until 3rd December to focus solely on me and getting in shape!

Fasted walk/jog done this morning now I need to go find a new car! Any suggestions for the 8k mark?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Big change this week but big changes r required ! Sunday open your email after u weigh in and hold your breath
> 
> View attachment 100392


I'm gonna wish I was at work aren't I! Bring it on Dirch I'm ready for whatever you can throw at me.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Big night out tonight just tried and old favorite shirt of mine that hasn't fit for 6 month. Slipped on lovely I'm not quite in shape to wear a vest for a night out but over the moon still!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Check in day today lost 2.6lb! relativley happy would have liked more but it's a loss!

Dutch has changed diet, training & cardio to sum it up training 5 days a week cardio 7 & diet is very low carb! Lets see what next week brings.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Lots of tough work now!
> 
> Let's bring on the Abbs


Never had abbs in my life Scott!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

f**k that was hard fasted cardio jogging don't know if the limited carbs are taking there tole or what but that was a huge struggle! Well it's done now must not let myself and team alpha down any more!!!

Nice days planned now game of pool with so e old mates haven't seem them for ages!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Fasted cardio can be such a chore at times mate. I get through it by watching a movie or an episode of a TV series while on the bike or cross trainer. Just can't watch anything scary as I jump like a mother trucker!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> It's a huge step up
> 
> Look iv lost nearly what, 2 stone?
> 
> ...


Yea just over 2 stone mate ! I'm in a different frame of mind now dose f matter what it is its getting done.

2013 abbs for this fat boy lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just follow orders mate and abs will be out no problem.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Monday we step up again different diet new training and awesome cv !
> 
> I'll say here and now if Taylor sticks to this he will be lean and mean by summer!
> 
> I don't listen to what people haven't achieved it's my mind your body! @RACK


Ill be there Scott can't wait!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Wow I'm hungry after faster cardio counting the minutes until half 10 for more food. Good sign for weight loss tho hopefully my bodies melting away the fat! Nothing I can't handle tho!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Been a decent week hit my sessions but felt very hungry on the new diet but no cheating! Looking forward to Sunday to see of I've lost anything hopefully so!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Oh next week is going to make or break u mate


Sounds interesting what you got in store?? Lets make sure it makes me I'm not gonna be broken mate come to far now!

I could eat my arm at the minute tho. 1 hour until next meal!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Another week down just checked in with Scott a loss if 2.2lb this week. Nothing huge but steady loss.

Just awaiting my reply to see what tortue is in store for next week!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a kilo mate, good going keep it up.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

PaulB said:


> It's a kilo mate, good going keep it up.


Thanks man appreciate your support!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Cardio check actually felt a tiny bit easier today hopefully it means I'm getting fitter which is nice!

Big week for me this week need to shift some decent weight. Found out last week the peanut butter I'd been eating had added sugar so hopefully that explains the poor weight loss.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Taylor25 said:


> Cardio check actually felt a tiny bit easier today hopefully it means I'm getting fitter which is nice!
> 
> Big week for me this week need to shift some decent weight. Found out last week the peanut butter I'd been eating had added sugar so hopefully that explains the poor weight loss.


Wt kind u eating mate ?

I like whole earth or meridian stuff from holland and Barrett.

Keep up the good work matey ur doing well.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Daggaz said:


> Wt kind u eating mate ?
> 
> I like whole earth or meridian stuff from holland and Barrett.
> 
> Keep up the good work matey ur doing well.


It was sunkist or something i think from Asda but bought the organic type this time which has nothing added


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Booked myself a nice little break for 4 nights in tenerife, fly tomorrow. Just told Dutch ill train still and try & keep diet clean while I'm there!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Taylor back in team alpha and re energised! Boom
> 
> Big weight loss coming up pal


You better believe it buddy can't wait!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Keep everyone updated on those motivating emails u send me!
> 
> Awesome running progress


I'm kind of keeping my head down and working atm rather than promising the world and not delivering I'm going to surprise people in here in a few months!!!! I did however run 5k post workout today Scott in just over 30 mins! Not bad for a fat lat who couldn't run down the street at one point!

One thing I have for motivation is a stag do in April with my best mate need to get into decent shape to have my shirt off in Portugal!

Also thinking about doing a local 10k cba withing marathons but 10k might be worth training for as another thing to keep motivation high!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Good your doing extremely well
> 
> How far you've come health/cardio wise, be proud ! You'll now live longer


Yea I'm very proud of what I've done time to finish the transformation off and look good!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done pal and keep it up. You seem really happy with how things are going and that's the main thing. 4 months to look good on the beach, plenty of time!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Well done pal and keep it up. You seem really happy with how things are going and that's the main thing. 4 months to look good on the beach, plenty of time!


Lets hope so man, I'm in a good place at the minute happy with life which helps!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> That's the main thing I wanted to first bring that sense of well being, self respect and goal smashing! Rest for u will come ESP now we got the plan and focus nailed


Can up your game so much when you are content with other parts of you life.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Very well said
> 
> Taylor and I were honest about what it takes and how he is! Was refreshing as he's now gone from no morning cv, to a long walk to a few bits of jogging to running 6k!
> 
> I'm over the moon! Our goal of a fit healthy confident self believing man is well underway!


Wheels are in motion mate....when Scott first sent over my morning CV of 30 minutes running i thought he was mad or sent it the update to the wrong client. I even replied saying I cant run for half an hour, his response was....try, so I did and surprised myself what you can do when you put your mind to it. Prior to that the longest Id ran was a mile on the treadmill. Now 6k isnt a problem and I'm going to increases it until 10k is comfortable then work on getting a decent time.

Slight setback tonight seem to have pulled something in my back tonight doing deads...gutted tbh nut hopefully it isn't to bad


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Truly Inspiring!!!! Just reading has motivated me to go do some cardio

Would love to work with Dutch_Scott for his advice and knowledge etc. Hear nothing but great things! Only thing holding me back at the moment is financial constraint - Car tax, christmas bills etc. Is there any posts with info on costs and service/length of time? Or if you read this scott could you send me a brief pm with some details on.

Much Appreciated. And Subbed, keep everything up buddy, fantastic progress!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Taylor is inspiring me to get out of bed and snow run! Iv got alot of time for this journey


I did my own snow run this morning mate welcome to the North lol! and with a bad back can I add extra brownie points gratefully accepted!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Scoot 12 down plenty more to come, Ill start using this again as Ive neglected it quite a bit recently


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Mate easy 12 down with no stims and all natural! Hard work and diet!
> 
> Losing fat is easy anyone who says not has a rubbish diet and training!


I agree mate I know how do to it (well you do) my parts is simple follow instructions and not put **** in my mouth. Combine the two and hey presto abbs by summer lol


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

OK gym done decent workout getting back into my routine again which is nice. I know i have to work extremely hard this week with having such a huge loss last week.

decided to do 40 mins cardio after weights only meant to do 10 mins HIT done that first followed by another 30 ssc cant harm cant it? For anyone hasn't seen the 27 stone me here a before and after for you to cringe at. It embarrasses me showing this but it also keeps me motivated.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> OK gym done decent workout getting back into my routine again which is nice. I know i have to work extremely hard this week with having such a huge loss last week.
> 
> decided to do 40 mins cardio after weights only meant to do 10 mins HIT done that first followed by another 30 ssc cant harm cant it? For anyone hasn't seen the 27 stone me here a before and after for you to cringe at. It embarrasses me showing this but it also keeps me motivated.
> 
> ...


NEW MAN!

Massive well done mate completely changed person already, great journey to look back on


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> NEW MAN!
> 
> Massive well done mate completely changed person already, great journey to look back on


Thanks mate hardest part is still to come for me need to build a physique I can be proud of


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I'm on it Dutch


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

OK smaller loss this week but any loss is a step in the right direction 2.4lbs down a bit less then my minimum target of 3lb a week however Ill take it considering i shifted 12 last week!


----------

